# is this a fetal giant (warning graphic image)



## talchemist5 (Feb 27, 2011)

Ok I just wanted to see if this is giant or normal since I have not seen any but it.

Pic of the dead mitt






Just needed to know. Hard to see in pic but about 5" long and has short hairs.


----------



## CrimsonRose (Feb 27, 2011)

What breed of rabbit is it?... it does seem really large but my flemish giants will have one about that size if they have a small litter... but that is giant sized for medium to small breed rabbits...


----------



## Bunnylady (Feb 27, 2011)

If one of my Harlequins had  kits that large, there would be only one or two, and they most likely would have been born dead. That's the problem when does only conceive a couple of babies, they grow so large before they are kindled, they seldom survive the birthing process.


----------



## talchemist5 (Feb 27, 2011)

She is a 11lb new Zealand red. Dad was 10lb new Zealand red


----------



## CrimsonRose (Feb 27, 2011)

talchemist5 said:
			
		

> She is a 11lb new Zealand red. Dad was 10lb new Zealand red


Then yeah that is pretty large... I would say the baby grew too much and died during birth...


----------



## talchemist5 (Feb 27, 2011)

She is stillstill acting pregnant. Her second breeding was about 13-15 hours later so could she still be pregnant/not done?


----------



## tortoise (Feb 27, 2011)

talchemist5 said:
			
		

> She is stillstill acting pregnant. Her second breeding was about 13-15 hours later so could she still be pregnant/not done?


Yes.


----------

